# Adopted-returned to owner-Golden Mix-5 days left



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's the little cutie!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Youngstown, OH | 899

















* 899 *

* Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Youngstown, OH *

Medium • Adult • Male 

This wonderful dog came in on:
NOVEMBER 2
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
NOVEMBER 8
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!

*More about 899*

Pet ID: 899 
*899's Contact Info*

*Mahoning County Dog Pound*, Youngstown, OH 


Phone: Please use email
 Email Mahoning County Dog Pound
I'll drop a note to the Ohio GR rescues for him!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I emailed Golden Treasure, GRIN, GRRR and Golden Endings. Fingers crossed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Got this response from Golden Treasures:
"
Our intake team is looking into whether or not it's enough of a golden."

Fingers crossed for this boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

GRIN won't take a golden mix at this time. Think I'm going to have to contact no-kill shelters for this guy. He is under a year old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Thank you for emlg. rescues for him!!
He is adorable and he SURE LOOKS GOLDEN TO ME!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I got the same message from GRIN this morning  I haven't heard anything from the other groups I contacted.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Spartan Mom said:


> I got the same message from GRIN this morning  I haven't heard anything from the other groups I contacted.


I guess Mr. c would have been euthanized because he's a mix - very sad. No word from the other golden rescues. I have contacted no-kill shelters for him and will try to expand my search. Fingers crossed for him - 3 more days left.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Just clicked on his link ad it says he is adopted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Yes = it says Adopted-Returned to Owner!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

